# Who drives in their slippers? - and other fashion faux pas



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

On long journeys I do! Think they're more comfy than shoes.

Does anyone have any more outlandish fashion statements they make when undertaking a long drive :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya I am not the driver of the MH :wink: but must admit I travelled throughout France and Portugal this last winter in my 'hugg' slippers and many a time went to pay for fuel whilst wearing them :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I like to drive in fish nets, sussies and high heels! Live life dangerously, that's my motto :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Naked anyone? Think naked is the way forward - causes a bit of a stir at toll booths though! :lol: 8O :roll:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Naked anyone? Think naked is the way forward - causes a bit of a stir at toll booths though! :lol: 8O :roll:


Aw you were the one that passed us the other day 8O and when I said to my Husband what on earth were they wearing :?: Hubby said I don't know but whatever it was it needed a good iron :lol: :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> I like to drive in fish nets, sussies and high heels! Live life dangerously, that's my motto :lol:


Your a Man??????

I wear my flip flops you have to be comfortable but Im only the passenger.
I also wear a fur ---as the dog loves being on my lap so I have to harness him to his bed to keep him on the floor. 
Mavis


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol: - he he , it would be fun with me and Greenie on the same site!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A more prosaic response:

Driving in slippers or thin soled shoes helps with the fuel consumption


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Back to earth eh Brian? Oops, sorry - Frank :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Comfy*

Hello,

I have a pair of these, steel toecaps too!. You can slip em off in an instant if you have one of those "No Shoes" rules in the habitation area. Great for driving, extremely comfortable and safe.

These......

These< Euro Clogs

Trev


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> I like to drive in fish nets, sussies and high heels! Live life dangerously, that's my motto :lol:


What are sussies ??

Loddy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know about driving in slippers but I have been known to find myself in the hypermarket wearing them because it was the first time I got out of the van that day.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

loddy said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> > I like to drive in fish nets, sussies and high heels! Live life dangerously, that's my motto :lol:
> ...


Suspenders ----am I right Tubbytuba ---but you are still a man


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

If it's really hot, I've been known to drive in bare feet  

Shorts and a tee shirt in the summer.

Gerald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I prefer a thong and some little pink mules, they're easier to slip out of.


Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And my string vest if it's a bit nippy.

Kev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I've been known to drive in bare feet


I still do, summer and winter. I learnt to drive in Africa and never wore shoes. When I took my UK test I was told that I must wear shoes as it was dangerous otherwise -which I found very difficult as I could not " feel " the pedals and how much pressure I was putting on them. As Frank mentioned above, it is a much more economical way to drive and, touch wood, in 40 years of driving I've never hit anything.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Slippers*

Hi

Always drive in slippers in snow and icy conditions - or even bare foot but have shoes to hand etc.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

In the summer if I am wearing flip flops, I drive in bare feet also in the car. In the winter I wear whatever it is I am wearing. I also put a soft towel on the floor, folded to stop my heel getting tired and sore.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Once drove for six hours in my hiking boots......now use my really soft sandals or my Merrell's. 
Though I have been known to cross dress for charity, just can't see myself driving in suspenders...unless there are some big spenders out there :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I also like to drive barefoot, but beware, have been told it is illegal to drive barefoot, or in wellies. Not sure whether the work car park is a big puddle or a small lake, so may be guilty twice over oops


----------



## davoscar (Feb 28, 2006)

No slippers but I keep a pair of very lightweight slip-ons in the cab permanently and always switch to them. I find that on my van ( with the older Boxer base) if you have heavy shoes you can catch both the accelerator and brake at the same time and also sometimes also collide with the bottom og the steering column rod when going for the brake which is not funny if you are doing a quick stop! Lighter shoes tend towards more sensitive controls and better feel.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Pusser said:


> In the summer if I am wearing flip flops, I drive in bare feet also in the car. In the winter I wear whatever it is I am wearing. I also put a soft towel on the floor, folded to stop my heel getting tired and sore.


Funny that,i also drive with a soft towel on the floor,especially in bare feet


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bare foot*

That's the problem with bare foot....sore heels.
I just wear my most comfortable shoes (oh and clothes!).


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i drive in wellies bit of a job getting the sheep in the van !! but i've learned to cope 8O 8O 8O


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

locovan said:


> Suspenders ----am I right Tubbytuba ---but you are still a man


I am a man thats in touch with his feminine side Mave :lol:

Plus I've got great legs :wink:

Steve.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> If it's really hot, I've been known to drive in bare feet
> 
> Shorts and a tee shirt in the summer.
> 
> Gerald


I had a car smashed up once, the driver who hit me was in his PJs and no shoes. Ho got done by the police who were not impressed that he had no shoes on while driving.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> I had a car smashed up once, the driver who hit me was in his PJs and no shoes. Ho got done by the police who were not impressed that he had no shoes on while driving.


Why ?

I find, even with reasonably small feet, that when wearing shoes I'm in danger of pushing down two pedals at once. I'm clearly not alone in this as it is mentioned earlier in this post.

With shoes on I don't feel as if I'm in contact with the car at all and i can certainly get the best mpg.

I'd be interested in why it is believed to be illegal and where it says that this is so. I wonder if the police believed that a driver who'd was driving in PJs was not, perhaps, as sober or sane as he might have been !

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > I had a car smashed up once, the driver who hit me was in his PJs and no shoes. Ho got done by the police who were not impressed that he had no shoes on while driving.
> ...


I googled (as you do and came up with )
In spite of persistent myths, there are NO laws against driving barefoot in ANY US state or in the UK. Unfortunately, this myth is so common that even some cops believe it ... but everyone who believes this please see source and stop spreading this falsity.

Some cops are convinced it's unsafe and even though they know it's not illegal may try to write you up for unsafe or reckless driving,
Infact driving barefoot is no more unsafe than many types of footwear that are regularly worn and could even be considered safer than many kinds of shoes. 
Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

In fact it might be illegal in Scotland
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/9784/Shoes+driving+us+to+distraction


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sometimes I drive in my boots, sometimes I drive in my slippers, sometimes I drive in my socks. On a long journey its easy to get cramp in the legs and hips if one cannot streatch out occasionally. With the boots off there is lots of space past the foot pedals to streatch.

I understand that the requirement to wear footware was repealed many years ago when power brakes became the norm in cars.

Oh cruise control!


C.


----------



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

Driving in my mockison (?) type slippers is a experience I've begun to realy enjoy... :0)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> I googled (as you do and came up with )


Well done Mavis...a fine piece of googling and very reassuring. Thanks !

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I googled (as you do and came up with )
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :hello2:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Trainers for me, and an 12V electric blanket for Leanne as shes a cold begger and im always alert behind the wheel, until i get there and go mental :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

This thread reminds me of Happy Go Lucky* in which the driving instructor, Scott, is enraged by his pupil, Poppy, persisting in wearing boots he considers unsuitable.

* Mike Leigh film


Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> This thread reminds me of Happy Go Lucky* in which the driving instructor, Scott, is enraged by his pupil, Poppy, persisting in wearing boots he considers unsuitable.
> 
> * Mike Leigh film
> 
> Chris


Pressie for you Chris


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I always thought driving bare foot was illegal.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> I always thought driving bare foot was illegal.


See above

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought driving bare foot was illegal.
> ...


I wonder how many read a whole topic if they dont they miss out :lol:

Hi Nora/neil
I wrote earlier in the topic as I found this little bit :lol:

*I googled (as you do and came up with ) 
In spite of persistent myths, there are NO laws against driving barefoot in ANY US state or in the UK. Unfortunately, this myth is so common that even some cops believe it ... but everyone who believes this please see source and stop spreading this falsity.

Some cops are convinced it's unsafe and even though they know it's not illegal may try to write you up for unsafe or reckless driving, 
Infact driving barefoot is no more unsafe than many types of footwear that are regularly worn and could even be considered safer than many kinds of shoes. *
Mavis :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I know what you mean Mavis. Some people will remain blissfully unaware of my predeliction for wearing sexy ladies lingerie whilst steering an erratic course in the motorised lap dancing club :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Grizzly and Mavis.

Never seen your post Mavis.

Must have been the late hour I posted.

Posted: Today - 12:57 am


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nora+Neil said:


> Sorry Grizzly and Mavis.
> 
> Never seen your post Mavis.
> 
> ...


I didnt see the time you posted that sorry 

But what do you wear when driving :lol: 
Tubbytuba cross dresses so we wont talk about that


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> Never seen your post Mavis.


You're only doing what most of us do much of the time. Unfortunately you didn't get away with it !

G :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I dont know about wearing stockings while I drive, I dont think the wife would be too impressed but I normally drive the m/h in my socks as I leave my crocs at the door :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread reminds me of Happy Go Lucky* in which the driving instructor, Scott, is enraged by his pupil, Poppy, persisting in wearing boots he considers unsuitable.
> ...


Thanks Mavis. That's the one.

Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

thanks for clearing things up locovan, but as you point out it is illegal to drive in bare feet in my homeland scotland.
will need to keep some slipons in the cab for a quick change when i cross the border. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

suedew said:


> thanks for clearing things up locovan, but as you point out it is illegal to drive in bare feet in my homeland scotland.
> will need to keep some slipons in the cab for a quick change when i cross the border. :lol:


Well I shall continue to drive in * bear* feet. A good deal safer than changing to wear shoes at my age.

G


----------

